# Coyotes



## skipdavidson

Any ideas on how to get these guys off the property?  I have dozens of pictures of them from the last week or so.  Also saw one run off a buck from the stand last week (out of bowrange).


----------



## bluemarlin

Let someone start trapping on your tract.
Hunt them yourself with a rifle.


----------



## Natty Bumppo

Killing them is the only way to remove them.  You'll never get all of them but each one you kill would be one less.


----------



## Buck Roar

Hunting and trapping. only way.


----------



## georgialineman

Yote I had on camera last year


----------



## wxton

Choot 'em!


----------



## shakey gizzard

Managing your land, is easier said than done!


----------



## GA DAWG

shakey gizzard said:


> Managing your land, is easier said than done!


Not really. If you see a bunch of deer. Shoot a few. If you aint seeing many. Only shoot a big buck. Hard part for people seems to be the part of letting someone else do predator control on their property  I mean I can catch yotes and tree and kill coons on places but nobody will let me.


----------



## Preston00

Take some egg cushion foam or an old sponge or mattress topper and cut it up about the size of golf balls. Soak the pieces in used cooking oil, or something similar, and scatter them around the property. The coyotes will smell this and eat the foam pieces. The foam will stop up their intestines to where they can no longer pass waste. Eventually they will die from being stopped up.


----------



## Upatoi Sportsman

Preston00 said:


> Take some egg cushion foam or an old sponge or mattress topper and cut it up about the size of golf balls. Soak the pieces in used cooking oil, or something similar, and scatter them around the property. The coyotes will smell this and eat the foam pieces. The foam will stop up their intestines to where they can no longer pass waste. Eventually they will die from being stopped up.



I dislike them as much as everyone else but this just seems cruel. I like the challenge of hunting them to thin out the population. Matching wits with a predator and winning is a true rush.


----------



## Nugefan

Preston00 said:


> Take some egg cushion foam or an old sponge or mattress topper and cut it up about the size of golf balls. Soak the pieces in used cooking oil, or something similar, and scatter them around the property. The coyotes will smell this and eat the foam pieces. The foam will stop up their intestines to where they can no longer pass waste. Eventually they will die from being stopped up.


----------



## blood on the ground

#9 should be deleted!


----------



## Nicodemus

Preston00 said:


> Take some egg cushion foam or an old sponge or mattress topper and cut it up about the size of golf balls. Soak the pieces in used cooking oil, or something similar, and scatter them around the property. The coyotes will smell this and eat the foam pieces. The foam will stop up their intestines to where they can no longer pass waste. Eventually they will die from being stopped up.





blood on the ground said:


> #9 should be deleted!





Nah, I`m fairly sure some of the DNR Law Enforcement here will want to take note of this activity.


----------



## Throwback

Preston00 said:


> Take some egg cushion foam or an old sponge or mattress topper and cut it up about the size of golf balls. Soak the pieces in used cooking oil, or something similar, and scatter them around the property. The coyotes will smell this and eat the foam pieces. The foam will stop up their intestines to where they can no longer pass waste. Eventually they will die from being stopped up.



and when someones hunting dog, wandering pet or any other kind of animal or bird wandering around eats these? Then what?


----------



## T.P.

GA DAWG said:


> Not really. If you see a bunch of deer. Shoot a few. If you aint seeing many. Only shoot a big buck. Hard part for people seems to be the part of letting someone else do predator control on their property  I mean I can catch yotes and tree and kill coons on places but nobody will let me.



I'd let you if I had any coons or yotes!


----------

